# My third Chelsea Champlain custom bag!



## fayden

The detail is amazing. So in love with this one. Maybe we should have a thread where everyone can post their Chelsea Champlain bags?


----------



## CoachMaven

She did an amazing job on that Rogue! Gorgeous!


----------



## fayden

CoachMaven said:


> She did an amazing job on that Rogue! Gorgeous!



Thanks! She really did, I could not be happier with how it turned out.


----------



## Nancy in VA

fayden said:


> The detail is amazing. So in love with this one. Maybe we should have a thread where everyone can post their Chelsea Champlain bags?
> 
> View attachment 4521444
> View attachment 4521445


That is so cool!   Love it!


----------



## IntheOcean

Wow, I didn't know those existed! This Rogue looks gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Lee22

fayden said:


> The detail is amazing. So in love with this one. Maybe we should have a thread where everyone can post their Chelsea Champlain bags?
> 
> View attachment 4521444
> View attachment 4521445


So awesome & unique! How long did it take for her to complete?


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> So awesome & unique! How long did it take for her to complete?


I have had two bags done, and the full process including shipping took about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> I have had two bags done, and the full process including shipping took about 3 weeks or so.


Thank you - appears to be well worth the wait


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Thank you - appears to be well worth the wait


It is, and the time goes pretty quickly.


----------



## Suzanne B.

fayden said:


> The detail is amazing. So in love with this one. Maybe we should have a thread where everyone can post their Chelsea Champlain bags?
> 
> View attachment 4521444
> View attachment 4521445


LOVE IT! How well does the paint hold up? Is there a protective clear coat?


----------



## Alexa5

Suzanne B. said:


> LOVE IT! How well does the paint hold up? Is there a protective clear coat?


Sorry to keep answering the questions for Fayden, lol, but she does put on a protective coating of some type. And the paint holds up really well, as if it belongs on the bag.


----------



## fayden

Lee22 said:


> So awesome & unique! How long did it take for her to complete?



It took about 5 weeks for me. She was working on another custom and I guess it took a while. I don't mind the wait. But once she started on mine, she finished it in 3 days. Not kidding! Then it took a couple more days for the protective coating to dry. So maybe 5 days from start to finish. And I've had a Speedy for a over a year now with the paint and it is still fine. But I don't use it all the time. Maybe a couple times a month. Just be careful with it and I'm sure it will hold up perfectly over time. I'm not worried about it at all.


----------



## fayden

Alexa5 said:


> Sorry to keep answering the questions for Fayden, lol, but she does put on a protective coating of some type. And the paint holds up really well, as if it belongs on the bag.



Perfectly fine! I think a Chelsea thread would be great for questions like these!


----------



## Punkkitten

I've been chatting with her on instagram.  She is lovely.  I just purchased a vintage casino bag that I may clean up and then send for her to paint.  I "paint" but not like that!
Gorgeous job on that rogue- such a statement!!


----------



## Lee22

fayden said:


> It took about 5 weeks for me. She was working on another custom and I guess it took a while. I don't mind the wait. But once she started on mine, she finished it in 3 days. Not kidding! Then it took a couple more days for the protective coating to dry. So maybe 5 days from start to finish. And I've had a Speedy for a over a year now with the paint and it is still fine. But I don't use it all the time. Maybe a couple times a month. Just be careful with it and I'm sure it will hold up perfectly over time. I'm not worried about it at all.


Thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Amazing!! I would love to see more if others have them


----------



## Suzanne B.

Alexa5 said:


> Sorry to keep answering the questions for Fayden, lol, but she does put on a protective coating of some type. And the paint holds up really well, as if it belongs on the bag.





fayden said:


> It took about 5 weeks for me. She was working on another custom and I guess it took a while. I don't mind the wait. But once she started on mine, she finished it in 3 days. Not kidding! Then it took a couple more days for the protective coating to dry. So maybe 5 days from start to finish. And I've had a Speedy for a over a year now with the paint and it is still fine. But I don't use it all the time. Maybe a couple times a month. Just be careful with it and I'm sure it will hold up perfectly over time. I'm not worried about it at all.


Thank you both for the information!


----------



## fayden

A1aGypsy said:


> Amazing!! I would love to see more if others have them



Here are my other two. Dinky 24 and Speedy 30.


----------



## Alexa5

Beautiful!  Here are mine...


----------



## redwood66

And here is my Dinky.


----------



## fayden

Alexa5 said:


> Beautiful!  Here are mine...
> 
> View attachment 4523025
> View attachment 4523026



Wow, both are gorgeous. I was actually thinking about asking for a wolf if I ever want another custom.


----------



## fayden

redwood66 said:


> And here is my Dinky.
> 
> View attachment 4523041



I LOVE this one! the hang tag too!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Such gorgeous works of art!


----------



## Alexa5

fayden said:


> Wow, both are gorgeous. I was actually thinking about asking for a wolf if I ever want another custom.


Thanks!  I had looked through her pics on insta and saw that someone had a wolf, so I asked for something like that.  Of course she does each one different, so that is nice.  The other one I asked for butterflies and flowers I think?


----------



## fayden

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  I had looked through her pics on insta and saw that someone had a wolf, so I asked for something like that.  Of course she does each one different, so that is nice.  The other one I asked for butterflies and flowers I think?



ohhhh I can't wait to see yours! Definitely post it when you get them.


----------



## Alexa5

fayden said:


> ohhhh I can't wait to see yours! Definitely post it when you get them.


I mean the ones I already have in the pics above.  I was just saying what I had asked for.


----------



## fayden

Alexa5 said:


> I mean the ones I already have in the pics above.  I was just saying what I had asked for.



Ohhh sorry I thought you were getting more done!


----------



## LaVisioneer

All these bags are awesome! I wish they had sold the tattoo dinkys with designs more like the ones she painted above. 

I love the idea of getting a vintage bag done by her. Pocket purse would be great for it. I'll have to go bag hunting at some point.....


----------



## Nancy in VA

I just sent a bag off to her - I cannot wait - have never done this before but I really like her work.  If there are any other bags out there please post.


----------



## fayden

Nancy in VA said:


> I just sent a bag off to her - I cannot wait - have never done this before but I really like her work.  If there are any other bags out there please post.



I'm excited for you! Please share pictures when you get it!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Alexa5 said:


> Beautiful!  Here are mine...
> 
> View attachment 4523025
> View attachment 4523026


OMG - I love the wolf one so much - I told her I want mine to be similar to your wolf one but with my mastiff instead - cant wait!


----------



## Alexa5

Nancy in VA said:


> OMG - I love the wolf one so much - I told her I want mine to be similar to your wolf one but with my mastiff instead - cant wait!


It is like the wolf keeps going on... I saw someone else's, and then there is mine, and now there will be a third!  And yet she makes them all different, which is cool how she does that.  I hope you love it...


----------



## Minchanka

Nancy in VA said:


> I just sent a bag off to her - I cannot wait - have never done this before but I really like her work.  If there are any other bags out there please post.


How did you get in touch with her?


----------



## jblended

Minchanka said:


> How did you get in touch with her?


A friend of mine just sent a bag to her. She contacted her through her Instagram DMs. Not sure if everyone else is contacting her that way as well, but my friend heard back in 3 days through Insta.
Edit to clarify: I think it took a few weeks of communication to sort out the details of her custom design, but only 3 days to get a response to her original message.


----------



## Minchanka

jblended said:


> A friend of mine just sent a bag to her. She contacted her through her Instagram DMs. Not sure if everyone else is contacting her that way as well, but my friend heard back in 3 days through Insta.
> Edit to clarify: I think it took a few weeks of communication to sort out the details of her custom design, but only 3 days to get a response to her original message.


Thank you!   Will try that.


----------



## Alexa5

jblended said:


> A friend of mine just sent a bag to her. She contacted her through her Instagram DMs. Not sure if everyone else is contacting her that way as well, but my friend heard back in 3 days through Insta.
> Edit to clarify: I think it took a few weeks of communication to sort out the details of her custom design, but only 3 days to get a response to her original message.


Yes, that is true, and you can do it through facebook messenger as well.  It takes her a couple of days to respond to your request, and for me it took about 3 weeks total for shipping and the design work.  Meaning if I sent the bag today, in about 3 weeks I would have it back.  But the design was easy for me both times--I gave her an idea of what I wanted, once she started working on it, she sent a basic idea of how she was starting it, and I said okay, and then she finishes the bag quickly once she starts it.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Yes - I contacted her through instagram


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Here are my other two. Dinky 24 and Speedy 30.
> 
> View attachment 4523015
> View attachment 4523016


She does incredible work!


----------



## Alexa5

If anyone has been considering a Riley, Chelsea has one for sale on Etsy that she customized.  It is a very fair price considering the bag costs that much at least.  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/735603...inted-by-chelsea?ref=shop_home_active_1&frs=1


----------



## Nancy in VA

She is working on mine now - the preliminary sketches were fantastic - I am so excited and when I get it I will post it here - I have never had an artist create anything for me


----------



## Minchanka

I got mine!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I posted a picture on another thread but to keep them all together here it is again


----------



## Alexa5

Minchanka said:


> I got mine!
> 
> View attachment 4592083


I love the beautiful simplicity of this.  Enjoy!


----------



## fayden

Minchanka said:


> I got mine!
> 
> View attachment 4592083



Love it! It's simply beautiful !


----------



## fayden

Nancy in VA said:


> I posted a picture on another thread but to keep them all together here it is again



Gorgeous pup.


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Nancy in VA said:


> I posted a picture on another thread but to keep them all together here it is again


These are all gorgeous!  I have a couple of older MFF bags that I never carry, but won’t sell since they were my first Coach bags.  I’m tempted to reach out to Chelsea about customizing one of those.

I know it’s rude to ask, but would any of you be willing to let me know what you paid to have your bags painted, or at least give a general idea?  I hate to bug the artist if it’s going to be way out of my price range.  Thanks!


----------



## fayden

SunnydaleFarms said:


> These are all gorgeous!  I have a couple of older MFF bags that I never carry, but won’t sell since they were my first Coach bags.  I’m tempted to reach out to Chelsea about customizing one of those.
> 
> I know it’s rude to ask, but would any of you be willing to let me know what you paid to have your bags painted, or at least give a general idea?  I hate to bug the artist if it’s going to be way out of my price range.  Thanks!



I would say expect around $250 and up. It depends on the size of the bag.


----------



## Minchanka

SunnydaleFarms said:


> These are all gorgeous!  I have a couple of older MFF bags that I never carry, but won’t sell since they were my first Coach bags.  I’m tempted to reach out to Chelsea about customizing one of those.
> 
> I know it’s rude to ask, but would any of you be willing to let me know what you paid to have your bags painted, or at least give a general idea?  I hate to bug the artist if it’s going to be way out of my price range.  Thanks!


I PM’d you.


----------



## redwood66

SunnydaleFarms said:


> These are all gorgeous!  I have a couple of older MFF bags that I never carry, but won’t sell since they were my first Coach bags.  I’m tempted to reach out to Chelsea about customizing one of those.
> 
> I know it’s rude to ask, but would any of you be willing to let me know what you paid to have your bags painted, or at least give a general idea?  I hate to bug the artist if it’s going to be way out of my price range.  Thanks!


My avatar Dinky was around $140 I think but I tipped on top of that.  I always tip my tattoo artist.


----------



## LaVisioneer

SunnydaleFarms said:


> These are all gorgeous!  I have a couple of older MFF bags that I never carry, but won’t sell since they were my first Coach bags.  I’m tempted to reach out to Chelsea about customizing one of those.
> 
> I know it’s rude to ask, but would any of you be willing to let me know what you paid to have your bags painted, or at least give a general idea?  I hate to bug the artist if it’s going to be way out of my price range.  Thanks!


 
She sometimes sells painted bags and leather goods on etsy that are a little less. All her work looks wonderful!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Alexa5 said:


> Beautiful!  Here are mine...
> 
> View attachment 4523025
> View attachment 4523026


Absolutely  gorgeous


----------



## MaryThorpe

redwood66 said:


> And here is my Dinky.
> 
> View attachment 4523041


Honestly  her painting just made the dinky better, I hope the dinky tattoo stays in coach outlet knlkne until next month ao I can complete  my collection  of her coach collab


----------



## MaryThorpe

MaryThorpe said:


> Honestly  her painting just made the dinky better, I hope the dinky tattoo stays in coach outlet online until next month so I can complete  my collection  of her coach collab


----------



## fayden

Update - I just got in a couple more custom painted bags from Chelsea. I wanted to share! 4th,5th and 6th bags!


----------

